# North Carolina, USA, Rural Area



## surapon (Sep 27, 2013)

North Carolina, USA, Rural Area
Enjoy
Surapon.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Surapon

Very nice shots Sir. I especially like the first one. 

Nicely done.


----------



## surapon (Sep 27, 2013)

Click said:


> Dear Surapon
> 
> Very nice shots Sir. I especially like the first one.
> 
> Nicely done.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Click
That First Photo at " The Bennett Place= The Historical Pace during American Civil war, in Durham, NC.
I am the Civil war Buff.
Here are more Photos of Civil war Reenactment.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/7019

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/10461

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/10061


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear friend Surapon: In the first picture, you use ND grad filter, or darkened the top image with tool "Burn Mid Tones"? ??? I have no ND filter, so I simulate this using "Burn Shadows" only on the sky and clouds, and then use "Dodge High Lights" in smaller percentage. : It is a kind of pseudo HDR.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the composition of the first photo.... but there is something going on there in this photo. The sky looks kind of abnormally blue, that is still alright. However, the threes have highly different exposures. The tree on the right is dark, while the one in the middle behind the barn is lighter, then the parts of the trees above the barn is dark again. Did you use a hard edge graduated ND filter or the ND feature of LR?


----------



## Zen (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice shots, Surapon, especially no. 1. A more or less typical, but iconic 1800's Southern U.S. scene.

Thanks for sharing.

Zen ;D


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon: In the first picture, you use ND grad filter, or darkened the top image with tool "Burn Mid Tones"? ??? I have no ND filter, so I simulate this using "Burn Shadows" only on the sky and clouds, and then use "Dodge High Lights" in smaller percentage. : It is a kind of pseudo HDR.



Dear Sir, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
You are right on the target, Yes, Sir, For 90% of all my Scenic View, I use CPL. Filter for super Blue color contrast in the sky, Plus Coklin Gradual ND. for darken the sky, And At Home, I use Photoshop 5.5 to Light - up the Dark area such as the tree line.
Sorry Sir, I still do not Play with HDR and IR yet.---But I will try very soon.
Thanks you, Sir for all of your comments in this CR., Which I learn from you, Plus all of our friend's comments.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon.
PS, After I answer all of our friend's comments, I will post more Photos of The Cotton farm in NC. for you to see, Yes, I still use that Graduated ND on some of Views with the beautiful sky.


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> I like the composition of the first photo.... but there is something going on there in this photo. The sky looks kind of abnormally blue, that is still alright. However, the threes have highly different exposures. The tree on the right is dark, while the one in the middle behind the barn is lighter, then the parts of the trees above the barn is dark again. Did you use a hard edge graduated ND filter or the ND feature of LR?



Thanks you, Sir, Dear RAKAMRAK.
Yes, Sir, In North Carolina, my adoped home state, We call Pure Carolina Blue sky = Super High Contrast Blue color ,As same as the Color of UNC, the Most Popular University in Chapel Hill , NC., Yes, Sir , I do not change any color in Photoshop, But at that time, After Beautiful Blue sky, The Rain Cloud start to move in that Area., Plus I use CPL + Coklin Graduated ND. = Make the Strange Feeling, Yes, I use Photoshop to bright up some of tree lines to make the good match to the Old Log Cabin.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Zen said:


> Nice shots, Surapon, especially no. 1. A more or less typical, but iconic 1800's Southern U.S. scene.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Zen ;D



Thank you, Sir, Dear Zen.
Yes, I am lucky to Live in Rural North Carolina, Which we have the Beautiful Old / Historical Place like that, Plus, I am the Historical Buff for the Photography too---Yes, American is the Young Country/ Short History, BUT the most Interesting History in the Word, Start from Nothing just less than 400 years---And Become to be A Great Giant and the Best leader of the World.
Have a great week end, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are some of my Rural Home town's Cotton Field where not many photographers like us have the chance to see and look at them in details.
Yes, That My minimum Tools that I carry with me on my out of town trip 2 days a week, for recorded photos.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are some of my Rural Home town's Cotton Field where not many photographers like us have the chance to see and look at them in details.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are some of my Rural Home town's Cotton Field where not many photographers like us have the chance to see and look at them in details.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are some of my Rural Home town's Cotton Field where not many photographers like us have the chance to see and look at them in details.
No, Sir, The Last Photo is not In North Carolina, But In Greece , 2012, Where I have 14 day Vacation Most of the Place in Greece and get the 3000 Plus Recorded Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon

Here are more Greece Album, Some of the photos---Thanks.

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/409


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, My Adopted home town is Small Town name APEX, in State of North Carolina, , just 12,000 People who live in this Best 9TH. Small town in USA, By: The Money Magazine this year( 2013), But just 20 Minutes driving distant from the Capital City " Raleigh"
Yes, NC state is the Farmland state, where we grow Tobacco, Wheat, Corn and Soy Bean as the Main Crops of the state.
Some time, The Farmers grow the Sunflowers for the Sunflower Oil to supply the Manufactures too.
Here are the Photos of beautiful Sunflower---By Canon 5D MKI II, Canon Lens EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS MACRO USM.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Some time, The Farmers grow the Sunflowers for the Sunflower Oil to supply the Manufactures too.
Here are the Photos of beautiful Sunflower---By Canon 5D MKI II, Canon Lens EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS MACRO USM.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Some time, The Farmers grow the Sunflowers for the Sunflower Oil to supply the Manufactures too.
Here are the Photos of beautiful Sunflower---By Canon 5D MKI II, Canon Lens EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS MACRO USM.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Some time, The Farmers grow the Sunflowers for the Sunflower Oil to supply the Manufactures too.
Here are the Photos of beautiful Sunflower---By Canon 5D MKI II, Canon Lens EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS MACRO USM.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Some time, The Farmers grow the Sunflowers for the Sunflower Oil to supply the Manufactures too.
Here are the Photos of beautiful Sunflower---By Canon 5D MKI II, Canon Lens EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS MACRO USM.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Some time, The Farmers grow the Sunflowers for the Sunflower Oil to supply the Manufactures too.
Here are the Photos of beautiful Sunflower---By Canon 5D MKI II, Canon Lens EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS MACRO USM.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2013)

Dear Surapon,

Lovely shots Sir. Beautiful flowers.


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2013)

Click said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Lovely shots Sir. Beautiful flowers.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Click.
I have to give the Good details of these Photos to, Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L Hybrid IS Macro Lens.
Yes, Hands of Senior Citizen like me Need a great IS. for Good Macro Pictures, to get the Sharp shots with out motion Blur from not stable hands with out tripods.
Have a great day , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

Dear Friends.
These are some Great Old Home ( 110 years +, to 150 years old Homes) in Jackson, The Small town in Rural Area of North Carolina, About 2 hours driving distant north east of my home town.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

These are some Great Old Home ( 110 years +, to 150 years old Homes) in Jackson, The Small town in Rural Area


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

These are some Great Old Home ( 110 years +, to 150 years old Homes) in Jackson, The Small town in Rural Area


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

These are some Great Old Home ( 110 years +, to 150 years old Homes) in Jackson, The Small town in Rural Area.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

